# 9mm FMJ ammo - what's more accurate than AE?



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

I typically use American Eagle at the indoor range. Tomorrow I go for my CHL range qualification. All I have is AE. I know this is usually considered to be budget ammo that is decent. Is there something that provides more consistent accuracy that I should consider?

Thanks,
-Phil


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

AE ammo will be more then adequate.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have found my Glocks like the CCI Blazer 115 FMJ load (original Blazer, in the non-reloadable aluminum casings). However, I wouldn't recommend switching on the eve of an important qualification test, if that's what you're contemplating; as said above, the AE should be fine, as long as you do your part. Any difference in accuracy (assuming your gun even LIKES it as much as mine do), would be slight at common defensive distances.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

As stated, unless you are engaging at distances over 75 feet (25 yards), the difference in performance (more properly stated) is negligible. Accuracy in factory produced ammo is misleading in general terms. How a given firearm performs with different loads is another matter all together. Factor in all of the things required by the shooter to perform marksmanship skills, one cannot put the pass/fail of a given qualification on one box of ammo over another.

If it's what you've been using, stick with it as you have an element of predictibility and consistancy. You have some idea of the, if any, deviation between POA and POI. Go with what you have familiarity with. Make any changes AFTER you have qualified.


----------

